# Wanted: road or hybrid bike



## kitw (29 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Recently ditched my scooter to cycle the 21-mile round trip to work and absolutely loving it (and my girlfriend's loving the engagement ring the scooter money bought)! The only problem is my current MTB is a mix of broken bikes pieced together on a budget of nothing... it moves but to be honest that's about it - wheels slightly buckled, brakes and gears don't work etc.

If anyone nearish Didcot, Oxfordshire has an old bike - preferably hybrid or road as I'll shortly be commuting 40 miles each day - please name your price . My budget is really up to about £100, though obviously I'll stretch if neccasery. Bikes needing TLC that you've never got round to fixing would be absolutely great too. The only requirement is I'm 6'6" so I'd need a large frame if possible.

Thanks loads for helping me start my cycling career on a shoestring .


----------



## kitw (30 Apr 2009)

Found . Am now the proud owner of a Mistral single speed. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tel (1 May 2009)

Well you didn't exactly receive any help but you was very civil, lets hope we may be of help should you have any further inquiries. I hope that your new bike fulfills your requirements.


----------

